# Pull box



## Drew Dodsworth (Jun 23, 2013)

Does supporting a 16"x16" j box/pull box by using strut supported by two beam clamps at each end seem lazy to anybody? Doesn't seem like a bad idea but I want to save myself the lecture.


Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

seems fine to me, go for it


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Doesnt sound like an issue.


----------



## Drew Dodsworth (Jun 23, 2013)

Alright thanks fellas


Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

1/4x20 should be fine... I hung 48x48 from same on 3/8 bc/strut already


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

Only is your using one piece of strut


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

Drew Dodsworth said:


> Does supporting a 16"x16" j box/pull box by using strut supported by two beam clamps at each end seem lazy to anybody? Doesn't seem like a bad idea but I want to save myself the lecture.


Going out on a limb here, but since you are concerned about a "lecture", I assume you are an hourly employee and the lecture would be for using 2 beam clamps and strut nuts and bolts (to attach the box to the strut). 

What you didn't tell us is what other options you have.


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

GlenBurgess said:


> Pull box is a metal box with a blank over that is placed in a accessible area to have comfortable with pulling of wires or cables. Yes the 16"x16" j box/pull box will supported by two beam.


Your new name will be 'MIT Forum Bot'.


----------

